# Diva Dogs Pooch Party - UK - lots of pics



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Hi all
Firstly thank you to Guccigrande for posting on here about the Diva Dogs Pooch Party (largest dog party in the UK) in Braintree on Sunday.....my boyfriend was not so impressed, as I cant drive I had to pursuade him to come with me.
Did anyone else attend??
Having recognised Prada & Gucci from the lovely party outfits they were modelling, we did manage to say hello at the party, and as promised I took a few pics on my phone and here they are. New to Photobucket so hope this works!
The party was run buy the Lady with the dog shop in Chelmsford who was on A Different Breed on Sky 1 and there was a fanastic doggie fashion show which was soooo cute and a huge pink chocolate fountain for dogs 
I have never seen so many tiny chi's including a 3 month babe called Hero who weighted only 1lb!! Poppy came bounding up like a giant Godzilla compared to these little tiddies... I thought she was small at home!!! Not so. Anyway we had a lovely time, here are the first lot of pics. If I can work out how to upload from my iphone I will pop the rest on another post.
Here goes....










Poppy meets Gucci and Prada




































Doggie chocolate fountain 










Poppy cant even wait until she has posed for the photo to eat it!!










Poppy moves in on the teenies to say hello










Can I join in?










Dyed pink.....apparently it was permanent....!










Poppy as a charity caricature.... £3 for Battersea Dogs Home










Poppy models her new flying hat


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ahh lovely pics, i would have loved to go to that with mine


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that looked so much fun! whens the next one?? x


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Well she did say that she would like to do another one next year but also said it was a lot to organise. I think it was all done very quickly after a visit to Battersea from what I read. I think she was a bit upset at the poor dogs at the rescue centre & wanted to raise some money. I hope they do it again it was fun 
There is paws in the park in Kent showground, not quite as diva-ish but lots of fun last year, do u go to that?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

no i really wanna go this year! im guessign you reccommend it? x


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Yes we loved it last year, loads of stalls with all sorts of stuff to buy, lots of displays and pops met loads of other dogs. We r even thinking of camping this year....


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

when is the kent 1 on? id like to go


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to Paws In The Park

we should do a chi people meet up  x


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

It's on the weekend of 17th September, I think we will b going on the Saturday tho we hvent booked our camping place yet. U can get all the info if u google paws in the park. Let me know if u decide to go


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Sorry just noticed u put the link!! 
My only excuse is I'm on the iPhone!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im just gonan do the sunday i think as i live 10 mins away x


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww! Love the photos and thanks for uploading them 
Poppy is such a sweat heart and it was lovely meeting you 
And at least your boyfriend made it to the show... unlike mine LOL
I will upload some photos soon too


----------

